# Breuberg CTF



## Andreas (23. Mai 2001)

Noch einmal zur Erinnerung:

BREUBERG CTF 

am Samstag 9. Juni 2001
Start: 7.00 - 11.00 Uhr
       64747 Breuberg, Breuberghalle Neustadt

Tour1	54 km	3 Punkte
Tour2	26 km	2 Punkte

Keine Doppelrunde, genügend Höhenmeter,
herrliche Landschaftsblicke und atemberaubende Trails.

RV 1907 Rai-Breitenbach


----------



## Gehspitzer (28. Mai 2001)

Hi Andreas

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt werd ich dort mal auftauchen.

Fährst du auch ??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (28. Mai 2001)

Ja, ich habs vor. Breuberg ist bei mir um die Ecke.

Bin noch nie einen CTF gefahren. Faehrt da jeder
auf seine eigene Zeit mit Kontrollkarte?
... weil der Start von 7-11 h ist.


----------



## Zottel (28. Mai 2001)

Ich kenn mich in der CTF-Materie zwar auch nicht so toll aus.

Soweit ich informiert bin, gibts für die Teilnahme bei einer solchen Tour, je nach Streckenlänge, Punkte (meist 2 oder 3). Die bringen dir wohl dann was, wenn du Mitglied eines Vereins bist ( vielleicht so etwas wie Fleisspunkte ???). Für alle Anderen, so wie mich sind die Points für die "Füsse". Allerdings kann man auch ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit also quasi "Just for Fun" mitmachen. 
Eine Zeitnahme gibt es aber nicht, zumindest gab es keine bei denen die ich mitgefahren bin.

Da wir (Andreas und ich) uns ja schon einig waren mitzufahren könnten wir uns mal Gedanken über den Zeitpunkt machen. 
Mir persönlich ist´s relativ wurscht, ich schlag einfach mal 8.30 Uhr vor. Eventuell gibts ja noch mehr Biker aus dem Forum die Lust haben mitzufahren. Ich kenne die Tour und kann euch versichern das es sich lohnt.

Ach ja. Hi Ralf, hab mich am Samstag in Wenigumstadt nach dir umgeschaut. Leider ohne Erfolg. Hast du kurzfristig dein Outfit geändert oder haben wir uns verpasst?. Ich bin so um 14.00 Uhr auf die Strecke.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## Gehspitzer (28. Mai 2001)

Zuerst zu den Punkten.

Also du mußt nicht unbedingt Mitglied eines Vereins sein, sondern kannst die sogenannte Wertungskarte auch vom BDR direkt bekommen.

Mit dieser Karte fährt man hauptsächlich bei Radtourenfahrten, Marathons etc. Für 25 zusammengefahrene Punkte bekommt man eine Jahresauszeichnung, zur Zeit in Form eines Puzzleteils, welches nach mehreren Jahren eine Europakarte aus Zinn ergibt.

Sinn und Zweck ist es halt, Fahrten zu unternehmen in schönen Gebieten, mit Pausen, wo Verpflegung gereicht wird und auch etwas Geselligkeit.

Zu Wenigumstadt. Ich bin genau in den Klamotten gestartet wie beschrieben, aber erst um 14.06 Uhr( laut HAcc4).
Ich hatte noch die Verpflichtung einen Strauss Blumen an eine Frau des Vereins zu überbringen, da sie im letzten Jahr mich zu diversen Ärzten gefahren hat, die mich nach einem Sturz wieder zusammengenäht haben.

 Im Ziel war ich wieder um 16.45. Bin aber direkt ab, da ich normalerweise ab 17 Uhr arbeite.

Eigentlich müßtest du mich gesehen haben, falle normalerweise auf:







Breuberg: Wenn alles klappt werde ich dann auch um 8.30 Uhr da sein. Ansonsten Änderungen etc.  schreib ich hier im Forum


----------



## Andreas (29. Mai 2001)

@Zottel: Ueber die Uhrzeit muessen wir noch einaml reden  
Hast Du eigentlich meine Message mit den Sulzbacher Bildern erhalten? Habe von Dir gar nichts mehr gehoert.

@Gehspitzer: Habe eine Wertungskarte beim BDR beantragt - so aus Fun. Ich hoffe man muss nicht gleich Mitglied werden.


----------



## Zottel (30. Mai 2001)

Da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst, Ralf.

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, laut meinem Hac bin ich um 14.02 gestartet und um 16.29 zurückgewesen + 1 Bierchen, also müsste ich so gegen 17.00 die Heimreise angetreten haben.
Dumm gelaufen, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht, war nur fast schon zu heiss.

Denk mal das wir uns in Breuberg sehn werden.


Hi Andreas. Hab dir ne Pm gechickt aber das weist du sicher schon. Wegen dem Zeitpunkt können wir noch mal handeln, wie gesagt mir ist es ziemlich egal. Ich richte mich da nach dir. 
Will  nur ein paar Kumpels bescheid geben damit die sich rechtzeitig den Termin einrichten können.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2001)

Wie waere es mit 9h?
Ist schon eher eine menschliche Zeit.
Liegt auch genau in der Mitte


----------



## Gehspitzer (31. Mai 2001)

oder auch 8.59 Uhr

Also macht ne Uhrzeit aus, zusammenfahren klappt net, da ich am ersten Berg sowieso aus der Puste komme und dann hinterherfahre.

  Man sieht sich im Ziel

Gruß


----------



## Zottel (31. Mai 2001)

Von welchen Bergen sprichst du Ralf? Von Bergen hat mir keiner was gesagt ;-).

So jetzt werde ich zusehen das ich noch ein paar Leute beischleifen kann, denn die meisten haben sich diese Jahr andauernd mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden gedrückt. Doch diesmal werde ich keine Gnade kennen. 
Und wenn wir dann ein nettes Grüppchen sind wirds wohl eh nich so rasant zugehen, so das wir vielleicht doch zusammen fahren können.


Gruss Zottel


----------



## Gehspitzer (31. Mai 2001)

Ohhhhh,

Hier wird es langsam interessant. Es pendelt sich auf meiner Wellenlänge ein.

cyuuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehspitzer (8. Juni 2001)

Mist

Berufliche Gründe hindern mich am Start .

Also braucht keiner nach mir Ausschau zu halten. Shit


----------



## Andreas (8. Juni 2001)

Schade Ralf, da kann man wohl nichts machen.
Das Wetter soll ja zumindest trocken werden.

Also ich bin dann um 9 h dort und bringe noch einen Freund mit.


----------



## Zottel (8. Juni 2001)

Na das mit dem trockenen Wetter kann ich noch nicht so ganz glauben. Heute hat es jedenfalls fast den ganzen Tag geregnet. Dürfte ne nasskalte Angelegenheit werden. Aber das kennen wir ja, nicht wahr Andreas? 
Schade das es dir nicht klappt Ralf, vielleicht ein anderes Mal. 
Werde jetzt mal in die Garage gehen und mein Bike durchchecken damit auch nichts schiefgehen kann. 


Hoffen wir mal das Petrus uns mit Regen verschont und freuen uns auf ne Schlammschlacht.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## stefan (8. Juni 2001)

Hi Andreas und alle anderen,

wo trefft ihr euch und wie erkenne ich euch??

Ich bin 1,95 m groß und fahre ein Canyon Bike (schwarz) und trage einen grün blauen Met Helm.

Bin um 9 Uhr in Breuberg. Aber wer kann mir im Ort Wegbeschreibung geben??

CU there


----------



## Andreas (8. Juni 2001)

Hallo Stefan,

Start ist in Neustadt bei Breuberg vor der Breuberghalle.
Du fährst die B45, dann B26 bis Ausfahrt Groß Umstadt,
dann Richtung Höchst i.O.
In Höchst weiter auf der Landstraße bis Breuberg (links)
und ab da wird Neustadt schon ausgeschildert sein.

Ich fahre ein silbernes Stevens und trage einen silberblauen 
Helm und hoffentlich eine


----------

